# Firmennetzwerk: Verbindung über Proxy



## Hattrix (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kann man durch Verbindung eines Proxys feststellen, auf welche Webseiten ich surfe?


----------



## soyo (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Hattrix,

Wenn der Proxy-Server entsprechend konfiguriert ist, kann der Verlauf der besuchten Seiten festgestellt werden. Sogar für jeden Benutzer 

Gruß soyo


----------

